# How to make fake blood for a fountain



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone know how to make fake blood for a fountain? I have a gargoyle that spits water. Thanks for your posts.

Chris


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I use water with a lot of red food coloring and just a drop or three of blue. Works well in my fountain.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Try this link: Fake Blood for Fountain


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I used Hair gel, Hand Sanitizer, Red food coloring and fabric softener for my "Ronald's Revenge" Prop last year (the burger clown holding the severed head of the "King") and it was so realistic it was sickening...

RandalB


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

RandalB, I'm surprised that someone from Burger King hasn't complained about that. I thought those lawyer-types were always on the prowl for stuff like that. A neighbor of mine did something similar. His was Joe the Camel smoking a cigarette while mugging a child. There was a tag line at the bottom of the scene, but I don't remember what it was. Phillip-Morris, came down like a ton of bricks.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*fountain blood*

Thanks for your suggestions. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> RandalB, I'm surprised that someone from Burger King hasn't complained about that. I thought those lawyer-types were always on the prowl for stuff like that. A neighbor of mine did something similar. His was Joe the Camel smoking a cigarette while mugging a child. There was a tag line at the bottom of the scene, but I don't remember what it was. Phillip-Morris, came down like a ton of bricks.


Now way! Are you serious?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Some others that may interest you:
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/fountain.html
http://www.boneyardbargains.ca/skullfountain.html
http://www.hauntedacrewoods.net/.2001/Proj-Fountain.html

Just links I found... Hope they help ya.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I read this post too fast.. Blood FOR a fountain... not a blood fountain... sigh! Ignore my last will you?


----------

